
Ask HN: Your approach to security on the Mac - some1else
Other than running only signed apps, using a password manager, running regular updates &amp; using a firewall, how do you secure a Mac?<p>I&#x27;m not a fan of running active AV protection, but would run regular scans.
======
bnycum
If you haven't read through this before, it's worth a read.

[https://github.com/drduh/macOS-Security-and-Privacy-
Guide](https://github.com/drduh/macOS-Security-and-Privacy-Guide)

------
spcelzrd
I've been running stock Mac OS for almost 10 years now. MacBook Pro at home
and at work. I haven't had any viruses, malware, or ransomware. That's just my
experience and doesn't mean this is a safe configuration.

Mostly, security these days is securing your cloud accounts. I use two factor
authentication on my Apple, Google, and DropBox accounts.

I use Firefox as my primary browser. It's configured to delete all cookies and
browsing history when I restart.

